# Solved: Can't access Canon MP495 printer through network



## darksoulmessiah (Apr 17, 2012)

My Canon MP495 3-in-1 inkjet XPS printer is connected through my mother's computer, and up until a few days ago I was able to print from it through our Home network. My mother can still print from it directly, so it is not a hardware issue. On my computer when I go to print, underneath the printer selection it says _server offline. _I have checked both computers and they are both on the Home network with all sharing options on. I can see her media and documents from my computer and she can see mine vise-versa. When I open the Network and Sharing Center and view the full network map, my mother's computer runs to a question mark then to the router, while mine is shown to be fine. When you click on the router within the map it brings up a page saying "Important Update. To avoid a conflict with your Internet Service Provider, your router's IP address has been updated to 10.0.0.1. You must now update the IP addresses in your router's configuration settings for each relevant service,such as port forwarding and IP address reservation." I do not know if this is the problem and it is starting to go beyond my realm of understanding. Also, possibly related, we had a bad storm that did NOT knock our power out, but the internet went down and we had to reboot the modems. This occurred right before the problems began. Last piece of information: We are going through 2 routers due to lack of jacks in the house. The line goes through the first router which connects to a second one in the back of the house. Both computers are linked to the second router, and it is the second router which shows on the network map. I go to an online college and it is necessary for me to access the printer. Please help and thank you!

Mike


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you just tried to add the printer again - i found this happens a few times

can we see an ipconfig ./all from your PC and your mothers PC

make and models of the routers

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## darksoulmessiah (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, I tried re-adding the printer but it cannot be found by my computer.

Here are the specs you asked for.

My computer:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 5 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8190 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, 1024 Mb (X2)
Hard Drives: C: Total - 435477 MB, Free - 255702 MB; D: Total - 40958 MB, Free - 35630 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M4A78T-E
Antivirus: GFI Software VIPRE, Updated and Enabled

My IP Config:
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Zero-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-CB-4E-97-B8-AE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::493c:3746:5460:cf5c%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 17, 2012 9:47:08 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 18, 2012 9:29:17 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 266390350
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-F4-51-13-E0-CB-4E-97-B8-AE
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{ABA1F50F-36B8-4F1E-8A6C-6034D47EDCA5}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:20c1:1593:9cc1:e148(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20c1:1593:9cc1:e148%12(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

My mother's computer:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 220 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4863 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 598735 MB, Free - 455541 MB; D: Total - 11641 MB, Free - 1168 MB;
Motherboard: FOXCONN, 2AA9
Antivirus: GFI Software VIPRE, Updated and Enabled

Her IP Config:
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Zero-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-C1-DE-59-FA-51
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dd63:9886:a0fc:1be2%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 16, 2012 9:10:10 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 19, 2012 9:29:19 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 253542878
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-BF-98-B5-1C-C1-DE-59-FA-51
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{374D35E4-0D3C-4D8A-90CF-0F6407D6BA44}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

First modem connected to wall:
AT&T 2Wire Gateway 2701HG-B
http://www.epinions.com/specs/2Wire_Wireless_G_802_11g_ADSL_Gateway_Router_2701HG_B_4

Second modem connected to first:
Netgear WGR614v10
http://support.netgear.com/app/products/model/a_id/12594
(This is the one showing on network map)
IP Address: 10.0.0.1

I do not mind waiting for a reply, I also stay pretty busy. Thank you for any help you may provide.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you provide the network configuration of the canon printer 
IP address
Subnet Mask
Default Gateway


----------



## mauibnd (Apr 4, 2012)

Does the printer have the capabilities of being a network printer....if so, that would be the prefered methhod of connectivity, that way moms pc does not always have to be on, for one. I would start migrating toward that config, and you might see alot of the problems go away. You obviously dont have an issue getting online, so it doesnt sound like a Netgear router issue (I could be wrong).

Option B: Drop/Route 2 CAT5e cables to where your PC's are located, and lose the 2nd router all together.


----------



## darksoulmessiah (Apr 17, 2012)

Etaf: How do I find the ip configuration for the printer? 

Mauibnd: You might be right, but I don't have the funds to rewire the network as we are in the middle of a future move (Which might solve the issue itself, I'm hoping).


----------



## mauibnd (Apr 4, 2012)

Open a web browser and put in the IP address of the printer and that should take you to the config screen, much like signing into your router.
If the printer has a screen on it, then you should just be able to print out the config page directly from the printer.
I hope this helps....Cheers


----------



## darksoulmessiah (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, I finally solved the issue! The problem was neither the printer nor the router, it was my mom's computer. When you were talking about the printer's network, it made me realize that not even the wireless portion of my printer was working. I went to check on the network through my mother's computer and it could not find the printer, even though it could still print to it. Come to find out, weeks ago I installed the Vipre antivirus I use on her computer, and she thought that meant she no longer needed Windows Firewall or Windows Defender and therefore uninstalled them. She was connected to the internet, but not to the network (still confused a little there). So, I did some research and fixed the issue by following a forum on bleepingcomputers.com. I can't seem to locate the link from my computer, so I will go later and find it in her history and post it here for future reference. Thank you both for all your help.


----------

